# Not running right need help



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

My 06 gto randomly started running like ****, it barely idles and when i step on the gas it goes up to bout 2500rpms and stops. It has a code p2176 and says reduced performance and safe mode on the display. Ive checked all fuses and connections to the pedal and throttle body and didnt find anything. I pulled the coil wires off one by one and it seems to only be running on 3 cylinders.:confused


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone know what can cause this?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

DTC P2176: Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned. Have you changed anything on the vechile of late? I've never experienced this problem but I read this on the Corvette forum:



> Idle relearn is a procedure that allows the PCM to recalibrate air/fuel ratios. This procedure may be requried after changing an air intake, MAF, porting a throttle body etc.
> It should norrmally not be required if no changes have been made One exception.. . ( there may be others) If you have recently changed from an alcohol free to an alcohol containing gasoline, you will have leaned out your air/fuel mixture.
> 
> Idle Learn Procedure
> ...


I've never tried this procedure because, like I said, I've never had this problem. I've also read that you can just take the car out for the 30 mile drive and it will learn the new operating conditions without going through all of that. I can't vouch for that because, again, I've never experienced the problem.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have done the relearn and still nothing, on the datalist it shows that the throttle body actuator is not doing anything, i have tested the motor and looked at the wiring and its all good. The datalist also shows no fuel trims and that the engine is runnin 1:1 fuel ratio. I would drive it but it has absolutely no power to get moving.


----------

